# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Các bãi biển nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng

## dulichnt

Biển Đà Nẵng kéo dài gần 60km từ chân đèo Hải Vân đến Non Nước, với nhiều bãi tắm liên hoàn đẹp tuyệt vời, là một trong những điểm nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn, tắm biển lý tưởng nhất khu vực châu Á.

Tạp chí Forbes - Mỹ đã bình chọn biển Đà Nẵng là 01 trong 6 bãi biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh cùng với bãi biển Bahia – Brazil, Bondi – Úc, Castelo - Bồ Đào Nha – Las Minitas – Dominia, Wailea thuộc bang Hawai của Mỹ.

Bãi tắm Non Nước


Bãi tắm Non Nước trải dài gần 5km với bãi cát sạch và rộng, nước biển trong xanh, không hề bị ô nhiễm bởi môi trường. Sóng ở đây không quá lớn nên rất thích hợp cho du khách trong các chuyến nghỉ biển

Bãi tắm Non nước nằm gần kề chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, bên cạnh khu làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước, nơi có rất nhiều tác phẩm điêu khắc đá nổi tiếng. Ở đây luôn có đội cứu hộ túc trực sẵn sàng, an ninh đảm bảo, có nhiều loại hình du lịch thể thao rên biển, nhất là môn lướt sóng, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách.

- Địa chỉ: P.Hoà Hải, Q.Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP.Đà Nẵng

Bãi tắm Bắc Mỹ An

Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 7km về phía Đông Nam. Tại đây có rất nhiều bãi tắm đẹp như: T18, Mỹ Đa Đông 2, Mỹ Đa Đông 3, Bắc Mỹ An và khu du lịch Furama Resort. Các bãi tắm này được đánh giá rất cao bởi nước biển xanh, cát trắng mịn, môi trường trong sạch, thích hợp cho du khách đến tham quan nghỉ biển

- Địa chỉ: P.Bắc Mỹ An, Q.Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP.Đà Nẵng.

Bãi tắm Mỹ Khê


Cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 2km, bãi tắm có phong cảnh đẹp, không gian thoáng đãng, môi trường trong lành, an ninh đảm bảo, có đầy đủ các dịch vụ.

- Địa chỉ: Phường Phước Mỹ, Q. Sơn Trà, TP.Đà Nẵng

Bãi tắm Phạm Văn Đồng

Tại công viên Phạm Văn Đồng, bãi tắm công cộng được xây dựng với kinh phí 12 tỉ đồng. Bãi tắm ở đây có diện tích 7.726m2, có các công trình phụ trợ như một đài phun nước, 6 hồ chứa nước ngọt, 26 dãy vòi sen, 24 phòng thay quần áo bằng composit. Bãi tắm có thể phục vụ từ 3.500 đến 4.000 lượt người đến tắm biển mỗi ngày.

Bãi tắm Xuân Thiều

- Có các hoạt động thể thao phong phú như: thuyền, môtô nước, cho thuê lều, dịch vụ lưu trú, nhà hàng.

- Vị trí: Khu du lịch sinh thái Xuân Thiều, P.Hoà Hiệp Nam, Q.Liên Chiểu, TP.Đà Nẵng.

Bãi tắm Thanh Bình

-Tại đây có khách sạn Du lịch Công đoàn Thanh Bình, dịch vụ cho thuê dù, phao bơi, các nhà hàng hải sản nằm dọc theo đường Nguyễn Tất Thành với các món ăn Hải sản.

- Địa chỉ: Phường Thanh Bình, Q.Hải Châu, TP.Đà Nẵng.

Các bãi tắm thuộc bán đảo Sơn Trà


Từ trung tâm thành phố qua cầu sông Hàn đi khoảng 8km là đến Sơn Trà. Sơn Trà được bao bọc bởi những bãi biển rất đẹp như Bãi Nam, Bãi Rạng, Bãi Bụt, Bãi Tiên Sa, Bãi Con, Bãi Bắc...Các bãi tắm này có chung đặc điểm: có độ dốc khá lớn, nước trong xanh soi rõ tận đáy, thích hợp cho các loại hình dịch vụ nghỉ dưỡng, câu cá, leo núi, lặn biển ngắm san hô

- Vị trí: nằm ở phía Đông Nam bán đảo Sơn Trà, đầu tuyến đường Sơn Trà - Điện Ngọc

Bãi tắm đêm: Toạ lạc ở vị trí nút cảnh quan biển Phạm Văn Đồng nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu tắm biển của khách du lịch và cư dân địa phương, nơi đây được quản lý chặt chẽ nên vấn đề an ninh được đảm bảo tốt, có đội cứu hộ chuyên nghiệp thường xuyên túc trực đảm bảo an toàn cho du khách




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

Ở Tp Đà Nẵng mình thì mọi ngừoi không cần lo lắng nhiều về vấn đề " chặt-chém" đâu .Dân ở xứ miền trung mình thân thiện và hiền lắm. nếu anh/chị nào có dịp vào Đà Nẵng du lịch thì alo cho mình. Mình sẽ huỡng dẫn tận tình cho ha. Mr Đức . 0915 880 449. minh lam tai cong ty lữ hành danangbeachtravel

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

TRUNG TÂM ĐIỀU HÀNH DU LỊCH 
DANANG BEACH TRAVEL
Add : 95 Nguyễn Du – Tp Đà Nẵng 
Tel :  05113.89.88.85 -  Fax : 05113.89.83.28
Email : info@danangbeach.vn

LỄ HỘI PHÁO HOA LUNG LINH SÔNG HÀN 2012.

    Với chủ đề “Lung linh Sông Hàn”, hai đêm 29 và 30-4, sông Hàn thơ mộng sẽ là nơi hội ngộ của những màn pháo hoa hoành tráng, rực rỡ sắc màu qua nghệ thuật trình diễn của 5 đại diện. Anh (Jubilee Fireworks), Hàn Quốc (Hanwha), Italia (Parente Fireworks A&C SNC) Trung Quốc (Panda Fireworks) và chủ nhà Việt Nam được xếp vào hàng anh tài làng pháo hoa thế giới.
    Chương Trình Pháo Hoa Kết Hợp Tour Du Lịch Sẽ Làm Bạn Hài Lòng Hơn 
•	Chương trình Opentour và các Tour khám phá vẻ đẹp của thành phố biển Đà Nẵng
•	Khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới Cù Lao Chàm,
•	Du lịch Vòng Quanh Bán Đảo Sơn Trà,
•	Thăm quan khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa.
•	Cùng Với Hàng Loạt Hoạt Động Vui Chơi Giải Trí Biển Hấp Dẫn

Để có thể chiêm ngưỡng những màn pháo hoa đẹp nhất.

HÃY LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI ĐỂ CÓ VỊ TRÍ TỐT NHẤT, LUÔN SẴN SÀNG PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH : VÉ XEM PHÁO HOA TẠI KHÁN ĐÀI CHÍNH VÀ ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN.

Mọi Chi Tiết Xin Liên Hệ :

* Phòng tư vấn du lịch  DANANG BEACH TRAVEL : 
 Hp : Mr Đức : 0915 880 449
 Yahoo,ID : huykhanh_travel05
* Phòng vé máy bay DANANG BEACH TRAVEL : 
  Tel : 0511.3.898.885   Hp : Ms Tram : 0935.679.090
  * Dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí biển :
   Mr Toàn     : 0976638433     Yahoo  : danangbeachtravel

 HÃY ĐẾN VỚI CHÚNG TÔI ĐỂ CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT !

----------


## sharing83

Thông tin khá hay cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ

----------


## dung89

Tiếc là ảnh không xem được

----------

